# Best Spanish Rice recipe



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I have been asked to make Spanish Rice for a Super Bowl gathering. I've always just made the Rice-A-Roni Spanish Rice. I am looking for your most flavorful recipe so that I can WOW my friends. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm ashamed to say this, and DONT YOU DARE TELL MY GRANDMOTHER!!! BUT, my favorite spanish rice is Zataran's boxed spanish rice. I don't usually do pre-packaged food, and I do know how to make it from scratch (per g'ma) but Zataran's has the best flavor! It is awesome and I am VERY picky about mexican/spanish food!

Rice a roni is nasty....tastes like the box~


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know if this is actually spanish rice, but it's what my mom called spanish rice.

Cook up some white rice. Add to it stewed tomatoes, sauteed bell peppers and onions and a little cumin and chili powder. I don't measure anything, so can't tell you how much of what to use. I just cook to taste.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I don't know if this is actually spanish rice, but it's what my mom called spanish rice.
> 
> Cook up some white rice. Add to it stewed tomatoes, sauteed bell peppers and onions and a little cumin and chili powder. I don't measure anything, so can't tell you how much of what to use. I just cook to taste.


And stick in a little bit of garlic too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

bajiay said:


> I'm ashamed to say this, and DONT YOU DARE TELL MY GRANDMOTHER!!! BUT, my favorite spanish rice is Zataran's boxed spanish rice. I don't usually do pre-packaged food, and I do know how to make it from scratch (per g'ma) but Zataran's has the best flavor! It is awesome and I am VERY picky about mexican/spanish food!
> 
> Rice a roni is nasty....tastes like the box~


Don't be ashamed. I use Zataran's shrimp boil. I saw they have gumbo file powder and I can't wait to try it. 

My all time favorite rice is the Spanish saffron paella style rice. Yum!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

DH makes it and it is wonderful.. it is a secret recipe, even from me, but this is a close approximation..

Start the rice in a pot, peppers and onions (lots and lots of peppers and maybe mushrooms finely chopped) and cooked ground beef and then taco seasonings.
Let cook until rice and veggies are tender.
Then Ro-tel and some V-8 or diced tomatoes to 'sauce' it up a bit..
I 'think' he also add some worchestershire too.. and extra garlic.

Served in a bowl with some sour cream, grated sharp cheddar adn a couple of tortilla chips.

One of our favorite meals.
It is spicy hot, but flavorful with the peppers... just divine!
Guess what I want for dinner now?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My favorite spanish rice recipe goes a bit like this...

A couple tablespoons of olive oil in the bottom of my large skillet over a medium flame, add a cup of rice, stir continuously till browned, then add a pint of my home made salsa, and a cup of water. Bring to a boil, turn down heat, cover and let simmer for about 10-12 minutes, just until light and fluffy. 

My salsa consists of finely chopped maters, onion, and bell peppers, spiced up with a fair dose of minced garlic, cumin, and crushed red peppers simmered till its nice and thick then canned for winter storage.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My favorite spanish rice recipe goes a bit like this...
> 
> A couple tablespoons of olive oil in the bottom of my large skillet over a medium flame, add a cup of rice, stir continuously till browned, then add a pint of my home made salsa, and a cup of water. Bring to a boil, turn down heat, cover and let simmer for about 10-12 minutes, just until light and fluffy.
> 
> My salsa consists of finely chopped maters, onion, and bell peppers, spiced up with a fair dose of minced garlic, cumin, and crushed red peppers simmered till its nice and thick then canned for winter storage.


I don't do rice anymore, but when I did this is very close. If you don't have your own salsa try Herdez salsas. Small cans in the mexican food section. Be sure to keep enough water to cook the rice completely.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

We bake ours.
It contains rice, chicken, turkey or goose stock, chicken or goose fat, strips of red sweet peppers, shredded onions, hot red pepper flakes and grated hard cheeses (i.e., manchego, parmigiano, and or locatelli). The baked stuff is really great when it's reheated in a frying pan with some olive oil until it's crusty on the outside and moist on the inside. I like to use medium grain rice (e.g., Goya's 'Valencia Style').


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My favorite spanish rice recipe goes a bit like this...
> 
> A couple tablespoons of olive oil in the bottom of my large skillet over a medium flame, add a cup of rice, stir continuously till browned, then add a pint of my home made salsa, and a cup of water. Bring to a boil, turn down heat, cover and let simmer for about 10-12 minutes, just until light and fluffy.
> 
> My salsa consists of finely chopped maters, onion, and bell peppers, spiced up with a fair dose of minced garlic, cumin, and crushed red peppers simmered till its nice and thick then canned for winter storage.


This is how my Mexican friend taught me to make Spanish rice in Texas. She didn't use olive oil but always said the most important step was browning the rice in oil!


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> We bake ours.
> It contains rice, chicken, turkey or goose stock, chicken or goose fat, strips of red sweet peppers, shredded onions, hot red pepper flakes, tomato sauce, and grated hard cheeses (i.e., manchego, parmigiano, and or locatelli). The baked stuff is really great when it's reheated in a frying pan with some olive oil until it's crusty on the outside and moist on the inside. I like to use medium grain rice (e.g., Goya's 'Valencia Style').


I forgot to include the tomato sauce.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

homefire2007 said:


> This is how my Mexican friend taught me to make Spanish rice in Texas. She didn't use olive oil but always said the most important step was browning the rice in oil!


Yep, browning the rice first makes a big difference. I learned this somewhat recently from an old friend who was staying with us while adding on our summer kitchen last fall. He's a durn good cook, as well as carpenter.


----------

